# Recommendation - Bellingham WA up to the US Border @ Blaine



## SantaCruz (Mar 22, 2002)

I'm hoping some of the little roads west of I-5 may have some options. Options that don't have a thousand turns; I'm not GPS equipped yet on the bike and don't want a route sheet a mile long. Carrying a map isn't too much trouble, esp when in a new area.
TIA


----------

